

Software? eugh - gingerlime
http://blog.gingerlime.com/2013/software-eugh/

======
aethertron
'Apps' seem like self-contained units, vs. 'software' that might spread its
muck all over your operating system. Apps tend to live in environments with a
degree of enforced quality control. Or, in the case of web apps, are at least
restricted in the damage they can inflict (see muck-spreading above).

Software is a stuff. Who knows where one part ends and another begins?
Applications are things. I have and use a discrete number of them. (Is this
pertinent? I dunno, maybe.)

Maybe all this is overthinking it. Apps are for phones and tablets, and those
are easy. Software is for computers, and those are a pain.

